# Tapatalk: null to new threads.



## musa (23 May 2012)

Using Tapatalk apple app when I'm in my dashboard section if someone posts something new I can't read it. It's give me the error message null, can't access the thread.


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2012)

I'll upgrade the Tapatalk add-on on the CC server and see if that fixes it. Are you using the latest version of the app?


----------



## musa (23 May 2012)

Yes v. 1.13.4


----------



## musa (2 Jun 2012)

Update 

An update v1.13.5 has been released and I've installed it. Still have the problem persisting


----------



## musa (14 Sep 2012)

problem still persists after removing for a few months and using the latest version 

weird


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

Working for me !


----------

